# Gutes Makro-Objektiv für Canon DSLR?



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem guten Makro-Objektiv oder Ersatz (im Sinne
von Zwischenringen oder ähnlichem) für meine Canon DSLR. Es sollte nicht über 150€ kosten,
weil ich nicht so viel ausgeben will. Kennt ihr da vllt. was gutes?
Gruß


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2014)

Servus Luis

Nahlinsen von Canon 500D bzw 250D sollen sehr gut sein, aber auch Raynox hat sehr gute Nahlinsen.

Erfahrung kann ich leider nicht beisteuern da ich mit dem Pana/Leica Elmarit 45/2.8 Makro (mFT) und dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro (Canon EF) bestens bedient bin.

Will mich aber, vermutlich noch heuer, ebenfalls mit den Raynoxen näher beschäftigen. Eventuell ziehe ich noch ein Lupenobjektiv in betracht.

Hast du jetzt schon ein Makroobjektiv, oder fotografierst du mit einem Tele.

Welches ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2014)

moin,
ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch versucht mit diesen "Nahlinsen" gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Mein Gedanke war damals auch "warum teures Geld für'n Makro ausgeben, wenn es mit günstigen Nahlinsen auch geht"...
die Ergebnisse ließen doch deutlich zu wünschen übrig.
Ich habe mir dann ein GEBRAUCHTES Sigma 105mm f2.8 gekauft und bin bis heute mehr als zufrieden mit dem
was es leistet. Ich kann Dir also nur raten in Dich zu gehen und abzuwägen was Dir wichtig ist.
Wirklich sehr gute Makro-Fotos ..... dann kommt man an einem entsprechenden Objektiv nicht wirklich vorbei.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt schon ein Makroobjektiv, oder fotografierst du mit einem Tele. Welches?


Ich besitze derzeit nur ein 18-55mm Kit-Objektiv und das normale 50mm,
womit man natürlich auch mit Nahlinse nicht unbedingt tolle Makros machen kann...



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir also nur raten in Dich zu gehen und abzuwägen was Dir wichtig ist.


Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht. Ich mache eigentlich sehr gern Makros
(sogar eigentlich hauptsächlich), da lohnt es sich vllt. ein besseres Makro-Objektiv zu kaufen.

Sollte ich mir dann lieber ein "Tele-Makro-Objektiv" oder eins mit Festbrennweite kaufen?
Ein Tele-Objektiv habe ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## fermate (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

manchmal fotografiere ich mit einer Canon 350D und manchmal mit der Lumix FZ 150. 
Die Raynox 150 Linse kann man mittels Klemmmechanismus auf verschiedene Objektive setzen, deshalb habe ich sie mir angeschafft. 
Bewegte Motive finde ich damit schwer einzufangen. 
Um richtig gute Fotos zu machen, bräuchte man wohl ein Stativ mit Schlitten und möglichst noch ein Handlicht. 

Sehr nützlich finde ich die Linse aber, wenn man sich etwas kurz mal genauer ansehen will, 
z. B. die Struktur von Blütenblättern, irgendwelche Algen oder winzige Larven, die plötzlich im Teich auftauchen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2014)

Servus Luis

Mach gleich Nägel mit Köpfe ...

Das Canon EF 100/2.8L IS USM Makro kann ich Dir wärmstens ans Herz legen.
 
Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS USM Makro

Auch das "alte" Sigma 150/2.8 Makro ohne Stabi. Leider gibt es das nur mehr gebraucht und das sehr selten.
 
Sigma 150/2.8 Makro

Beide Bilder sind mit der Canon 5D aufgenommen.

Falls du vor einem Gebrauchtkauf nicht zurück schreckst, gibt es Hier ein Sigma 150/2.8 Makro http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1449873
und Hier ein Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS USM Makro.

Tamron kannst eventuell auch noch ins kalkül ziehen. Allerdings habe ich da keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Luuh,

es ist evtl. sinnvoller über ein Tele nachzudenken.  Da kannst Du Tier  aus sicher Entfernung jagen. 

Bei Helmuts Bildern ist manchmal auch nicht klar ob ers mit dem Tele gejagt hat oder mit dem Macro.  

Tele finde ich erstmal vielseitiger als Macro.

Mit Nahlinsen kann man starten, bekommt aber nicht so briliante Ergebnisse.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Ich war heute mal bei einem Bekannten mit dem Tamron 90mm, das hat mir auch sehr gefallen,
wobei die Bilder von dir @Digicat Helmut auch sehr gut sind... Das neuere Canon EF 100mm
kostet derzeit auf eBay aber immernoch um die 500€ das Tamron aber auch noch um die 400€,
was mir eigentlich beides zu teuer ist... Ich würde noch bis ca. 300€ gehen, aber ~450€ 

Ein Tele-Objektiv brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da ich hauptsächlich Makro und Portrait-
Aufnahmen mache.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Das _Tamron SP 90mm Makro_ würde sogar nur um die 250€ gebraucht kosten,
dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich das kaufen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## HannesDerZweite (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe mir bei Conrad dieses 
*http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...n-Tele-Zoom-Objektiv-Canon-EF/SHOP_AREA_31539*
um  € 169.- geholt. 
Damit gelingen auch ganz gute Macros
   

Cu Hannes


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutze nach wie vor mein Tamron 70-300mm VC auch für Makros.

Ohne Zwischenringe komme ich bei 300 mm bis auf etwa 1,6 m heran, das sieht dann so aus:
 

Freihand, mit Stabi (der ist bei dem Glas legendär).

Bei kürzerer Brennweite müsste ich viel näher heran, da komme ich unter die Fluchtdistanz und viele lebende Objekte sind dann weg.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so... Helmut knippst Wasserflöhe von einem naheliegenden Berg aus... Er ist Fachmann mit schwerer Technik l. Dafür schätzen wir Ihn ja auch.


----------



## Luuh (1. Juli 2014)

Sooo also ich habe mir jetzt erstmal ein etwas älteres Sigma 105mm
Makro gekauft und werde ich dann mal berichten wie es ist  http://www.ebay.de/itm/121373205867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
Die 150er Sigma und 100er Canon waren mir dann doch einfach zu teuer,
aber mal sehen was dieses jetzt taugt


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2014)

Servus Luis

Gratulation

Das Objektiv soll sehr gute Ergebnisse liefern ...
Zwar an einer Panasonic GX7, aber das sollte egal sein.

Würde mich hin und wieder über ein Makro freuen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2014)

Moin Luis,
genau dieses Objektiv nutze ich ja auch... seit einigen Jahren
und bin mehr als super zufrieden damit.
Gebraucht beim Händler gekauft... da bist Du bestimmt auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Spaß mit diesem tollen Objektiv,
hier mal ein Bild, welche ich genau damit geschossen habe
 


Und bei "makro" macht wirklich Übung den Meister... wir reden hier über 1 - 2 Millimeter... und man ist raus aus der Schärfe!
Aber das weißt Du ja sicherlich....


----------



## Luuh (1. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank  Ich hoffe mal, dass es wirklich so gut ist.


----------



## Luuh (4. Juli 2014)

Klasse... das Sigma funktioniert natürlich NICHT ._. Also ab zurück damit,
hab ja einen Monat Rückgaberecht... Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal das Tamron
90mm ausgeliehen und werde mir wahrscheinlich davon eine ältere
Version gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Was funktioniert den nicht ?


----------



## Luuh (4. Juli 2014)

Sobald ich den Auslöser drücke, kommt der Fehler "Err 01",
außerdem fokussiert es im Livebild nicht richtig... :/


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Alles klar ...


----------



## Tinky (4. Juli 2014)

Ich schliesse mich mal an um kein neues Thema eröffnen zu müssen:
Hat jemand einen Tip für eine Nikon D5000? Hätte auch gerne ein Makroobjektiv 
Muss nicht von Nikon sein
Bastian


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Sigma, Tamron, Tokina ...

Aber bei Nikon selbst gibt es hervorragende Makroobjektive.


----------



## Tinky (4. Juli 2014)

DAS ist mein Problem 
Es gibt 100 Objektive und ich habe keine Ahnung ob xy für € 250 für vernünftige Makrobilder ausreicht oder yz für 700€
Dachte jemand hat ein Tip á la : "ich habe Modell AB an meiner Nikon und bin super zufrieden"
naja am besten probiere ich es wohl selber aus
Danke dennoch
Bastian


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Servus Bastian

Mein Problem ist, daß ich noch nie eine Nikon besessen habe. Also aus eigener Erfahrung Dir nicht das Produkt x oder y empfehlen kann.

Ich kann dir aber über das Sigma 150/2.8 Makro (noch ohne OS = Stabi) berichten, allerdings habe ich damit nur an der Canon 5D/1D und der Panasonic G3/G5 Erfahrung.
Ob das Sigma auch an der Nikon solch guten Ergebnisse liefert weiß ich leider nicht.
Ein Tokina 100/2.8 Makro hatte ich auch mal an der Minolta D7D und war auch sehr begeistert von der Linse.
Die Libellenbilder in meinem Album sind mit der Linse geschossen.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Nikonianer.


----------



## Tinky (4. Juli 2014)

Es sollte schon einen automatischen Stabilisator haben bzw. AF - wobei das manchmal auch nerven kann wenn die Cam dann einfach nicht auslöst auch wenn man dies möchte. Gerade bei Nachtaufnahmen nervt ich das manchmal


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Hast du Schärfepriorität eingestellt ?

Zum Makro nochmals.
Der Stabi ist nicht sehr wirksam bei Makros, aber besser als nix und ein Makro kann man ja auch als leichtes Tele verwenden.
Sehe es allerdings nicht als KO-Kriterium. Gut wenn er da ist, aber ein muß ist es für mich nicht.

AF ist auch so ein Thema. Freihand, also ohne Stativ ist es schon von Vorteil, aber eigentlich macht man Makros vom Stativ und stellt den Fokus manuell ein.
Mit Sucherlupe oder Focus-Peaking auf dem Stativ und mit Fernauslöser ausgelöst.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, ein Makro-Objektiv kann man auch als leichtes Tele verwenden. So gesehen macht dann ein Stabi und AF schon Sinn.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bastian,

ich bin Nikonianer und hab auch die 5000der aber kein Macro. Ich halte es wie Peter Boden und gelegentlich auch Helmut...
Schau Dir mal Peters Bild an und überleg ob es Deinen Ansprüchen genügen könnte.  Du bist so mit einem Objektiv erheblich flexibler. 

Wäre meine Empfehlung...


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juli 2014)

hi luuh,
wie hast Du das Livebild denn ausprobiert?


----------



## Luuh (4. Juli 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> hi luuh,
> wie hast Du das Livebild denn ausprobiert?


Ganz normal... es funktioniert ja bis ich den Auslöser drücke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Hi Luuh, sei bloß froh das Du nicht Fehler 2.01 hast...


----------



## Luuh (1. Nov. 2014)

Soo... Eine lange Zeit ist vergangen, das Thema ist bei mir aber nicht unwichtiger geworden.
Ich habe nun unzählige mittelmäßige Angebote von teureren Objektiven erhalten und als ich diesen
Preis gesehen habe, musste ich einfach zuschlagen, auch wenn es eigentlich wesentlich mehr ist,
als ich ausgeben wollte ^^ Ein niegelnagel neues Canon 100mm L Makro für gerade mal *619,00€*!
Das ist für dieses Objektiv ein wirkliches Schnäppchen. Da haut einen der Preis auch nicht gleich um,
wenn man daran denkt es in 1-2 Jahren möglicherweise sogar noch gewinnbringend zu verkaufen.
Heute Morgen habe ich gleich ein paar Test-Bilder gemacht, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten will 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/daa3iio7.jpg 
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/eltcj5ww.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/whrgvee6.jpg (Die Blüte ist gerade mal 0,5-1cm groß)
Fotografiert mit einer Canon EOS 700D + dem 100mm L Makro auf einem Stativ


----------

